# Tangle Free Net



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking for new net. My net seems to snag treble hooks everytime. I know there is no perfect net but I'm sure some are better thans others. Looking for different options


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I feel your pain man I often wonder if the rubber nets would be any better


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I sprayed a couple nylon nets with a can of Plasti-dip, makes a rubberized couating, works pretty well for a tight budget. Following as well. Have heard a rubber net is the way to go.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've used a rubber net and its very heavy and very shallow. I didnt like the rubber net at all. for netting larger fish i've had the fish bounce out of the net.

I got the ego s2 slider with the coated net that I just love. you can get different handles and different size nets. I got the large net with the 48" to 108" handle. but after netting the fish I retract the handle. in most cases I never extend the handle to the full 108" but somewhere in between. they have a 29" to 60" that will work in most cases. they also have a new net that I haven't used. but the handle extends or retracts with the push of a button. some people don't like it but its worked great for me. go to egos2slider.com and check them out. this is just my thoughts on the net. some people complain that the handle starts sticking after time. if this happens to me i'll try cleaning it with a good cleaner then if that don't work i'll try a light coating of a synthetic spray oil. but for now i'm good.
sherman


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a BPS net that is rubber coated, net folds down, the handle telescopes down. It is light and does not take up much room.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for info, I cut the net 4 times today, had fish on Bandit stuck in net , now using 17 lb test to fix net for morning. Lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have heard of guys using the spray rubber stuff on there nets. and they say it works. but I love the ego s2 slider. its the bomb for walleye. the new kryptek net might be worth checking out. if you get one make sure and get the handle on TIGHT or it might come loose. the fist time mine came loose on me. I tightened it down good and it hasn't came loose again.
sherman


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I gave my nylon net 2 good coats of Plasti-Dip. They seem good but I also like the sliding handle, used one a few weks ago and it sure saves time and space, might check out the plastic mesh as they call it, just tired of digging hooks out !!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I coated my net with Plasti-Dip, not the spray but the liquid that comes in a can ($7 at Home Depot). Poured half can in a shallow plastic tray and smeared netting around in it. Let dry for an hour and repeated with other half can. It put a nice thick coating on and I haven’t had any hooks stick in the net since. I used to use the Plasti-Dip spray and it worked OK, but didn’t last very long. I’m much happier with the liquid and the net is still much lighter than a rubber net.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the handle on the s2 slider is easy to operate. just push the button the pull or push the handle. but for other nets you want hook resistant use the plasti-dip.
sherman


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

The ranger tournament series nets are nice. They are knotless and flat bottom. Have a coated mesh that are very hook free. Plus the mesh is smaller and won't gill your fish. They make extendable handle and replacement bags that way fit your existing frame. 
www.rangernets.com


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I use a clear rubber net with extendable handle the holes in the net are quarter size. I have O problems with bandnits or treble hooks, I am putting a magnet system on the net so it stays closed till you net a fish


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I run a clear rubber net and love that it doesn't tangle/snag crankbaits.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Rubber netting works better than nylon though as you said no net is perfect. Have one of the below. Rather pleased. 

https://www.rhinonets.org/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Rubber netting works better than nylon though as you said no net is perfect. Have one of the below. Rather pleased.
> 
> https://www.rhinonets.org/


those nets don't look as heavy as the one I had many yrs ago. and it looks deeper which would be much better. but i'd have to check it out.
sherman


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I ended up getting a frabill rubber replacement net. I like my handle I have. We will see how it works


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Crazy how many options are out there.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

undertaker said:


> I ended up getting a frabill rubber replacement net. I like my handle I have. We will see how it works


be sure and let us know what you think of the rubber net. i haven't used one in yrs but they were to heavy and shallow for me.
sherman


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Its noticable heavier an yes its shallow compared to my other net. Will let ya know how it works Saturday


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Think my rubber net is a Cummings replacement net from jann's


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rubber net is the way to go. Also a frabil conservation series net works well but will still occasionally get snagged


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have this problem almost every time I net a fish. My treble hooks get snagged in the nylon netting strand and it takes me 5 minutes to dig it out. 

A new fancy net ain't happnin', so I would like to try the plastidip method. Sounds extreme and I am afraid I will destroy my net but it is such a problem for me I may just give it a shot. 

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I have this problem almost every time I net a fish. My treble hooks get snagged in the nylon netting strand and it takes me 5 minutes to dig it out.
> 
> A new fancy net ain't happnin', so I would like to try the plastidip method. Sounds extreme and I am afraid I will destroy my net but it is such a problem for me I may just give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


Just hang your net so it sags and give it 1 good coat, turn inside out and spray inside too. Let dry for a few hrs, repeat and let dry for a couple days. One can will solve a lot of problems, believe me , it works..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Who ever invented plastic dip is my hero. To quote Frank's red hot. I put that **** on everything


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> I have heard of guys using the spray rubber stuff on there nets. and they say it works. but I love the ego s2 slider. its the bomb for walleye. the new kryptek net might be worth checking out. if you get one make sure and get the handle on TIGHT or it might come loose. the fist time mine came loose on me. I tightened it down good and it hasn't came loose again.
> sherman


+1 On those Rubber Ego nets. We sell them in the shop and I demonstrate by throwing multiple 3 hook cranks in the net and asking them to pick them out. So easy. I have been super impressed.


----------

